# Looking for a new Betta



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok so my one beloved Betta passed away yesterday and now I have an empty 1/2 gal tank with no Betta in it. I am in the process of sterilizing the tank as I am unsure exactly what was wrong with my little guy. 

My question is (I do still have a Betta) but what do you look for in a healthy Betta? I just can't handle another ill Betta right now and losing another one, so I really want to know what to look for when picking one out?

Thanks so much.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, first off, and not to be mean, but a half gallon tank really is not big enough for a betta to live in. I would go for at least a 3 gallon tank. Some may argue that even that isn't big enough, but I think its the bare minimum a fish like a betta should be housed in. They also need a source of heat or they will start to shut down aka not take food, stay in one place in the tank, that sort of thing. There should be a tank heater in there because they are tropical fish after all. 

Now that we have that out of the way, a healthy betta should be swimming around in their cup/bowl or what ever they are in at the store and engage in flaring. Their fins shouldn't be clamped and they should have bright and alert eyes.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok I know you weren't saying that to be mean and no offense but I wasn't asking about my size of tank. 

Thanks for the help though on what to look for in a new Betta I appreciate that. Still gonna take me some time I think to get another one. I had to clean my other guy today and it took me over 2 hours to get courage up to do so, just a little worried about doing anything now after my sick fella. 

Thanks again


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

To avoid having a betta become sick, remember to do many changings to help prevent diseases! 

For the size tank you have, I believe its a 50% change everyday 

Good luck!


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. I do a 100% change every 3rd day with my guy he seems good with that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He may be good with that, but the ammonia is building up faster than you think. I do every other day changes with a 2 gallon tank.

As long as there is no filter/heater, the tank can become dangerous quickly, and can greatly affect the betta's health and life


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

I hear what your saying, thanks. My sister has been doing this with her Betta's for years and years and they are healthy and perfectly fine. 100% changes every 3 days is not that bad.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Just because a betta lives doesn't mean it thrives.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

As Crabby said ^^

You sounded like you wanted a happy and lively betta, right? It's completely understandable.

We are just helping you with what you need to do for that ^^

I've had my first betta for 5 months now, and it's thanks to everyone's help here that he may live to be way longer than if I cramped in the tank I had previously with the weekly cleanigs I used to do ^^

You don't have to take our advice though. I think we just hope you read them and take them to mind


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok I came on here to ask what to look for in a Betta, nothing else. Thanks for your suggestions on that they are appreciated a lot.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I do hope you don't think we're being rude or mean, do you? o.o

I really hope you don't feel that way.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

To be completely honest since I joined this forum it seems not just seeing it be said to me but also to others about their tank size. When that has had nothing to do with the question. I may be a little defensive on this but, I see a lot of tat on here, I saw one poor kid on here get told over and over she was basically not a good Betta owner because of tank size and that poor little one was a child. I can see if someone has it living in a cup and being very poorly with cleaning and such to be critical but some I have seen can be harsh. Not you guys in this thread, I know your offering me up good advice you have and knowledge, it is just crazy how some put people down on here for tank size.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, you wouldn't like living in a space the size of a closet, now would you? I am not talking about a walk in, but a simple closet. That's the same philosophy I have with betta tanks.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> To be completely honest since I joined this forum it seems not just seeing it be said to me but also to others about their tank size. When that has had nothing to do with the question. I may be a little defensive on this but, I see a lot of tat on here, I saw one poor kid on here get told over and over she was basically not a good Betta owner because of tank size and that poor little one was a child. I can see if someone has it living in a cup and being very poorly with cleaning and such to be critical but some I have seen can be harsh. Not you guys in this thread, I know your offering me up good advice you have and knowledge, it is just crazy how some put people down on here for tank size.


I think what happens is that people just get really upset at stuff like that. 
Especially considering some people on here are VERY experienced betta owners, and there are a few vets. Therefore, more than likely, they know what is going on. They don't want to see others lose their precious betta because the tank was too small and ammonia climbed up and killed the fish. 

I also think a lot of people become...rude, I guess would be the way to put it, to more experienced people. This may because they "think" they know the right things to do things because it worked "this way" as a child, or they know someone who had things work "this way" for someone else. Sometimes, as much as you dn't want to hear it, it might be nice to just think about what is being said. 

It's like going to a forum, telling people you live your great dane in a 10x10 yard, and then asking about buying another one. People ARE going to tell you that that is NOt sufficient room for the dog, and that they should reconsider. In that case, said person may go "oh, you're right", or they can go "I don't care. Answer my question."

It's kinda the same way here, I belive 
But keep in mind, people want what's best for you and your betta ^^

EDIT: I need to go, but I do apologize if I did go off topic sometime earlier! D8

I wish you lots of luck!!!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

It is very difficult to find a healthy betta at pet place. Try to find local breeder and pick some from him/her. I was lucky to find a local breeder in craigslist. Check local craiglist under general, pet, and type betta search to see if there are so local breeder.

Also I got a king from petco before. If they flare and really move, you are lucky they are more healthier than other that do not flare or hardly move.

Also may call them and ask when is their next shipment of new betta and come a few days after that.

Also I saw new shipment was in the back most of the time. They want to sell the older shipment first. Ask store if they are new shipment in the back. Older shipment fish looks tired and sick.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Would it really be so hard to get a bigger tank? Honestly my jars I keep my bettas in while I am cleaning their tanks are bigger than what you want to keep a betta in, they are 1 gallon and $5 from target.

The thing is, we are not trying to be mean, we are trying to be nice to the living thing you are going to subject to a very meager amount of space. And no one is saying you need a 10 gallon tank.

But a half gallon? You can do better than that looking through your recycling, almost. It's cruel. If this were a puppy and you said you wanted to put it in a teeny cage you would think differently. Why is it ok because it's an inexpensive fish? Think about it a bit.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Now to be the bad guy here, but keeping a betta in such a tiny tank to rot in its own filth is the equivalent of keeping a chihuahua in a small dog crate with the floor caked heavily in urine and feces for the duration of its life.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

mursey said:


> Would it really be so hard to get a bigger tank? Honestly my jars I keep my bettas in while I am cleaning their tanks are bigger than what you want to keep a betta in, they are 1 gallon and $5 from target.
> 
> The thing is, we are not trying to be mean, we are trying to be nice to the living thing you are going to subject to a very meager amount of space. And no one is saying you need a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> But a half gallon? You can do better than that looking through your recycling, almost. It's cruel. If this were a puppy and you said you wanted to put it in a teeny cage you would think differently. Why is it ok because it's an inexpensive fish? Think about it a bit.


Up here in Canada they don't have many in between tanks the right size, either it's this for $16 or 3 1/2 gal for $45 and up from there. The prices and availability here sucks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I wont join in the tank size thing. but here is the best way to make your half gallon work well. invest in a small Java fern or java moss for your 1/2 gallon. then get a plant like a lucky bamboo with clean roots. This set up will keep ammonia at almost zero. 

This heater for $6 on ebay, can heat a 1/2 gallon effectively. I've tested and tried this.









this was my half gallon set up for my juvies









This is the new 2.5 gallons one of them will be housed in.









As for the betta, buy one that reacts to you positively. I like to runmy fingers outside their cups and choose from those who follows my fingers. These are the easiest to train.

I've also managed before to make a 1 gallon Jar look pretty  I gave it a turn table for 360degrees viewing. for light a 23w 6500k cfl bulb.










Just some suggestions


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Aokashi, those little marina tanks -- what's that bit on top where the bamboo leaves are?

I'd probably use those for shrimp tanks. They all look very good, love the 2.5!

And of course, I am a fan of your jars!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Aus said:


> Aokashi, those little marina tanks -- what's that bit on top where the bamboo leaves are?
> 
> I'd probably use those for shrimp tanks. They all look very good, love the 2.5!
> 
> And of course, I am a fan of your jars!


Lol, thanks! 

I was thinking of a shrimp tank too! but i get too obsessed with my tanks, AND distracted, that I think I'll just keep them in storage as some kind of back up. . or pretty pot plant holders since they are wall mountable.

the top is a clear container to maintain humidity and prevent jumping. it also doubles as a container for the fishies during WCs, or sometimes as a spare container to put the plants in when I'm doing a gravel vaccum  In addition they make great photograph tanks  My favorite $3 investments. If I dont have the bamboos in I can use the container's lids as a more elegant tank cover 

got them Here


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I wont join in the tank size thing. but here is the best way to make your half gallon work well. invest in a small Java fern or java moss for your 1/2 gallon. then get a plant like a lucky bamboo with clean roots. This set up will keep ammonia at almost zero.
> 
> This heater for $6 on ebay, can heat a 1/2 gallon effectively. I've tested and tried this.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Hun, appreciate it.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

If you but live plant quarantine it because a lot of plants can carry disease. 
Also one time i saw someone had bamboo and it had so much of the rots that i was afraid that betta can stuck in it. So if you have it i guess cover all those rots with the stones.

About plant disinfection. Put them in tap water NO conditioner for 2-3 weeks.Wistria will die but sword and java fern lived.
Also you wrote that you are disinfecting the tank. Are you disinfecting anything else in the tank?

Good luck with your new fish, give us update.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Make sure the betta isn't bloated, not pineconing, and its eyes are not overly large. Also at least some activity is a good sign. 

Also a good environment for them (heated tank that is cleaned often, accordingly based on size) will prevent you from making the betta sick.

Good luck, I'm sorry about your guy's passing.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> If you but live plant quarantine it because a lot of plants can carry disease.
> Also one time i saw someone had bamboo and it had so much of the rots that i was afraid that betta can stuck in it. So if you have it i guess cover all those rots with the stones.
> 
> About plant disinfection. Put them in tap water NO conditioner for 2-3 weeks.Wistria will die but sword and java fern lived.
> ...


No, I just disinfected the tank itself, I had nothing else in there with him.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh no, nobody is trying to be rude regarding the tank size. Majority of betta owners do not realize how happy and healthy their betta would be in a 2.5 gal + heated tank. We try to educate those around us about a good betta environment.

My betta is alone in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank and I've never seen a more active, lively betta.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh no, nobody is trying to be rude regarding the tank size. Majority of betta owners do not realize how happy and healthy their betta would be in a 2.5 gal + heated tank. We try to educate those around us about a good betta environment.
> 
> My betta is alone in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank and I've never seen a more active, lively betta.


Ya sorry definitely won't be putting one lone fish in a 10gal tank. That's just silly to me... JMO


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> Ya sorry definitely won't be putting one lone fish in a 10gal tank. That's just silly to me... JMO


Oh no I'm not saying you should get a 10 gal, I'm just saying the bigger the better. Sorry I gave my input. :roll:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, here's my take on this all:

It's kind of hard to expect people on a betta-dedicated forum to encourage you to get another fish when you're so defensive and righteous about kindly suggestions to get it a bigger space. People are only thinking of the fish.. and since you've been posting a bit in the sick fish thread, I can't blame anyone for hoping you'll take a different pov for the animal's well-being.

That said, I think once a post has been made giving vast detail on why a bigger tank is better, and the OP has responded ( even by acting prickly about it), there's no need for a mass pileup of other posts on it. It looks like bullying, when it gets to that point. Much better to simply avoid answering, if you don't wish to support the person's choice of tank size. 

Sorry to say all that. Just too much arguing on the forum lately, it gets to where I hate reading help threads some days.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh no I'm not saying you should get a 10 gal, I'm just saying the bigger the better. Sorry I gave my input. :roll:


No no, don't say sorry for giving your input. I know what you were saying. :lol::lol:


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

How hard it is to get a 1 gallon milk jug? If you have a warm room in your house, that would be better than the 1/2 gallon. Just because a betta lives doesn't mean he's healthy. People live for years with cancer, but they're not healthy, are they? You could live for years in a dumpster, but that doesn't mean you're happy.

Honestly, if you can't provide adequate space, heat, food, etc. you shouldn't have a betta. Now, I'm not saying "ZOMG YOU NEED A 100 GALLON TANK OR YOU ARE THE WORST FISH OWNER EVER", but really... I think that 1 gallon is fine as long as you don't have a plakat or female, because they require more room. I only keep an elderly VT and a HM with giant fins in 1 gallon tanks because they don't need that much room.

I'm not trying to be rude, but I'm blunt. Most people on here are sweethearts, and you're very rude to them. Your sarcasm screams through your posts. It's fine to say, "I think my fish is happy in his/her 1/2 gallon tank. Here are my reasons" but saying "It's silly to keep a fish in a 10 gallon tank" or "I came here to ask what to look for in a betta, nothing else" is just rude. Padding it with a sarcastic "thanks" doesn't help.

</blunt_rant>


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Purple said:


> How hard it is to get a 1 gallon milk jug? If you have a warm room in your house, that would be better than the 1/2 gallon. Just because a betta lives doesn't mean he's healthy. People live for years with cancer, but they're not healthy, are they? You could live for years in a dumpster, but that doesn't mean you're happy.
> 
> Honestly, if you can't provide adequate space, heat, food, etc. you shouldn't have a betta. Now, I'm not saying "ZOMG YOU NEED A 100 GALLON TANK OR YOU ARE THE WORST FISH OWNER EVER", but really... I think that 1 gallon is fine as long as you don't have a plakat or female, because they require more room. I only keep an elderly VT and a HM with giant fins in 1 gallon tanks because they don't need that much room.
> 
> ...


So he would be better in a milk jug that you can't ever see into? Really?

And please DO NOT tell me what my thanks mean. And yes it is silly to keep one fish in a 10 gal tank that is my opinion which I have a right to. Rude or not I don't really care what YOU think to be honest. And please do not compare a person with cancer to a fish and it's living quarters. 

Let me say this, you don't like my post then stay the heck out of my thread. 

Now I think I will take other's advice and go to a different forum. This one gets so sickening.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

It's only sickening when you don't take our advice. The consensus on this forum is that your betta's comfort comes before your own.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Purple said:


> It's only sickening when you don't take our advice. The consensus on this forum is that your betta's comfort comes before your own.


Says the one who has been here a month...lol


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude, really? You're going to sit there and fight with me?

No, just no. Just... no. Bye. :l


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Purple said:


> Dude, really? You're going to sit there and fight with me?
> 
> No, just no. Just... no. Bye. :l


I didn't start it by coming in here bashing someone, remember that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can we just stay on topic, please? Calypso was just asking about what to look for in a healthy betta, not what size her tank is.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Uggg. 

I don't want to add fuel to the flames but I would just like to say this. I don't think a single fish in a 10 gallon is silly at all.

Oops. Sorry DQ. I posted before I saw yours. I will stay on topic from now on. Or just not post as I feel I have no further contribution to it.


----------



## emilyjessica (Jun 26, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> Up here in Canada they don't have many in between tanks the right size, either it's this for $16 or 3 1/2 gal for $45 and up from there. The prices and availability here sucks.


I haven't looked into it all that much, but that seems a little unlikely to me. And I live in Quebec, so we don't have Petsmarts and whatnot (there seem to be some in the rest of Canada?). Anyways, even that's true where you live, if you ever feel like getting something bigger you could go for some kind of decorative jar and bowls hat they have at some stores. They're not considered aquariums so they won't be that expensive, but some of them can get pretty big, and you get to be creative about the shape and stufff  That's what I wanted to get a while ago

Anyways, sorry I was just sceptical about the mild Canada bashing, I know it sucks sometimes but it's not that hard to make do


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 1 femalw in a 1 gallon and the rest are in 1.5 to 2.5 gallon kritter keepers and they work fine for me.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

emilyjessica said:


> I haven't looked into it all that much, but that seems a little unlikely to me. And I live in Quebec, so we don't have Petsmarts and whatnot (there seem to be some in the rest of Canada?). Anyways, even that's true where you live, if you ever feel like getting something bigger you could go for some kind of decorative jar and bowls hat they have at some stores. They're not considered aquariums so they won't be that expensive, but some of them can get pretty big, and you get to be creative about the shape and stufff  That's what I wanted to get a while ago
> 
> Anyways, sorry I was just sceptical about the mild Canada bashing, I know it sucks sometimes but it's not that hard to make do


Thanks Hun... No its actually not that unlikely in my area but I do like your idea on taking something else and making it into one. I never thought of that.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I have 1 femalw in a 1 gallon and the rest are in 1.5 to 2.5 gallon kritter keepers and they work fine for me.


Thanks DQ. I appreciate that. :-D


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I seen at Walmart in the craft section 2.5 Gallon bowls and some a little smaller for between 10-20$... Craft stores sell them as well 

Anyways, when I went looking for mine, I looked for the ones who came to me, their fins werent rigid, they had energy. Sometimes though, they are just sitting because of the small bowl they are in and cant swim, but they look at you with sad eyes and you fall in love and take them home.

If you connect, it's the one for you 

(I have mine in 1 gallon bowls, and with regular water changes they are fine! I change mine 2 50%, and 1 100% a week though cause I have a fear of them getting sick lol)

Good Luck with your hunt for another precious betta.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes walmart has a 1 gal bowl for $6


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ant10a said:


> I seen at Walmart in the craft section 2.5 Gallon bowls and some a little smaller for between 10-20$... Craft stores sell them as well
> 
> Anyways, when I went looking for mine, I looked for the ones who came to me, their fins werent rigid, they had energy. Sometimes though, they are just sitting because of the small bowl they are in and cant swim, but they look at you with sad eyes and you fall in love and take them home.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hun


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh no I'm not saying you should get a 10 gal, I'm just saying the bigger the better. Sorry I gave my input. :roll:


I keep my little better in a 20 gallon tank because I love to make my betta fish happy :') .....

I love sand and plants also! I wish to give any animal I own the best life as possible- he LOVES the water current in the tank so much! He does dance when I walk up close to him its so much more fun with a more active fish I love taking care of him more, because his happiness makes me happier to care for him all the time. I'd give any betta a 200 gallon tank!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Calypso, coming from someone who lives in a small flat, I understand that the suggestions of 10-gallon tanks for one fish are getting on your nerves. Personally, though, I keep my betta in a heated and filtered 2-gallon Fluval Spec now, and I've never seen him so happy and healthy. 1 or 2 gallon tanks really don't take up much space, many are designed beautifully to match your interior decor, and your fish will thank you for it. Plus, you won't have to change the water so often as in a 1/2 gallon tank.

Back to the original topic, if you must go to a chain pet store to buy your new betta, get up close and personal with them and watch their reactions. If they are active and respond to you, then it's a good, healthy one. Also check for any "fuzzies", white dots (looks like salt has been sprinkled on the fish) or strange discolouration. All of the above are signs of disease - avoid that like the plague, no pun intended. If you have a pet store specialising in fish in your area, or a breeder, then I'd highly recommend buying your betta there instead.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

deso said:


> Calypso, coming from someone who lives in a small flat, I understand that the suggestions of 10-gallon tanks for one fish are getting on your nerves. Personally, though, I keep my betta in a heated and filtered 2-gallon Fluval Spec now, and I've never seen him so happy and healthy. 1 or 2 gallon tanks really don't take up much space, many are designed beautifully to match your interior decor, and your fish will thank you for it. Plus, you won't have to change the water so often as in a 1/2 gallon tank.
> 
> Back to the original topic, if you must go to a chain pet store to buy your new betta, get up close and personal with them and watch their reactions. If they are active and respond to you, then it's a good, healthy one. Also check for any "fuzzies", white dots (looks like salt has been sprinkled on the fish) or strange discolouration. All of the above are signs of disease - avoid that like the plague, no pun intended. If you have a pet store specialising in fish in your area, or a breeder, then I'd highly recommend buying your betta there instead.


Thanks. I actually ordered a 2gal Zoo Med Tank at the beginning of the week should have it by next Thursday. I am not going with a second Betta right now, seems to be no point with holidays coming up and such. But thank you for the info.


----------

